# Which gas to use



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

all, now I have for the first time put LPG in my RV (Fuel), I am no longer scared to fill up 
(I asked the BP assistant for help then showed her how to do it when she struggled :twisted: )

anyway, the question I have is : what are the advantages of using my Domestic LPG tank over 12/19KG bottles..
How much does an average LPG tank hold (domestic) i.e. how does it's capacity compare with, say, my 19KG bottle?

The obvious advantage is safety when on the move, and possibly from Sallytraffic's posting - I may not be allowed on Certain Ferry routes with stand alone bottles. Price ? Propane from a garden centre compared with LPG at a pump?

thanks as always
John


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

I think I have answered my own questions....


If touring, use the onboard tank at all times if possible, and dont carry bottles.. 

because I am static fulltiming and so was the previous owner, have 2x19KGs is much easier as I can just go and pick up refills rather than driving the van to a filling point.. 

the size of the domestic tank looks like it may hold around the same as 19KGs.. approx...


ok ,  got there in the end


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

my domestic tank is marked at 105lbs, which i guess is about 40kgs. lasts for ever, unless the central heating has to go on, in which case it goes pdq in cold weather.

des


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

Des many thanks

yes know what you mean re: heating.. 40kgs has lasted me months, but in cold Feb it was weeks...!

J


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

john

at a burns night rally this year, over a very cold 2 nights, i used well over a quarter of the tank! like many others, i have an extend-a-stay, and carry a6.5kg (i think that's the size) bottle of propane. however, i have yet to use it. belt and braces as always.

des


----------

